# ran over a plastic bag today... (updated: now with exciting poll!)



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

... and now my car smells like burning plastic inside and out. I swear this is almost as nauseating as "burning clutch" odor. I'd rather have Mr. T in the back seat with no deodorant on than this.

And I can't wait to smell it tomorrow morning! Shweet shweet stench... I won't even need to stop to get coffee, I'll be awake before I pull out of the parking lot. 

Someone :wahwah:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Who else had nailed an animal large enough to have blood and "guts" splattered all over the wheel, wheel well and side of the car. 

I hit something in the dark last summer that made a very loud thunk and, upon arriving home and checking it out, noticed the blood and guts everywhere.

Yummy.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I ran over a cat once when I was around 17 years old while doing about 15mph. Heard a nail-like noise scratching noise underneath my car and then looked in the rear-view mirror to see a cat tumbling around in the middle of the street. As soon as he got done tumbling, he took off down the street. Must've been his lucky day, as it seems he went directly between my wheels.

Scary thing was is that I saw him at the last second go underneath my car.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *... and now my car smells like burning plastic inside and out. I swear this is almost as nauseating as "burning clutch" odor. I'd rather have Mr. T in the back seat with no deodorant on than this.
> 
> And I can't wait to smell it tomorrow morning! Shweet shweet stench... I won't even need to stop to get coffee, I'll be awake before I pull out of the parking lot.
> 
> Someone :wahwah: *


That happened to me once. Took about a month for the smell to go entirely away. The thing had bonded to the catalytic converter.

I suppose you could try a wire brush and some jack stands to get it off.

However, I think I may take the cake for hit animals. One time, while driving home to Kansas City, I was on a dark country road in my old 73 superbeetle. I hear this *smack* then a buzzing noise from my side mirror. I had hit, and caught a bat. The poor guy must have broken his neck upon inpact, and his wings wrapped neatly around the mirror. Even when I stopped he didn't come off. Eventually, I pushed him off with a stick, but he landed on the running board. I had to go around a few right hand turns pretty quickly before he eventually fell off. I suppose he must have thought, "gee, that's a *huge* bug! I've hit the jackpot!"


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *Who else had nailed an animal large enough to have blood and "guts" splattered all over the wheel, wheel well and side of the car.
> 
> I hit something in the dark last summer that made a very loud thunk and, upon arriving home and checking it out, noticed the blood and guts everywhere.
> 
> Yummy. *


You called it an animal, but somebody else could be missing their Grandma Beatrice.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *You called it an animal, but somebody else could be missing their Grandma Beatrice. *


Did she fall off the roof of Curt Griswold's family cruiser?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> *Did she fall off the roof of Curt Griswold's family cruiser?  *


That would be Clark Griswold, and it was the "family truckster." :str8pimpi


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I saw it go under, but it wasn't at an angle where I could identify what it was. It was roughly cat-sized, though.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Way back in high school and in my friend's car, we caught a cat in the rear wheel well. Very nasty :thumbdwn:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

No points for me, but my dad nabbed three squirrels on our '88 cross-country vacation. Ahh, memories.

Michael


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

I've ran over a live pigeon that decided to roost underneath my Grand Cherokee. It was still alive but it had only half its body left. 

As for the beamer, the worst thing I have run over is a dead skunk.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Try running over a skunk, parking your car in your garage, and waking up the next morning only to be greeted by that wondrous aroma.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, I'll bite.

WTF is a "land crab?"


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

I ran over a baby squirrel... felt bad, but too small to make much of a mess. 

My friend's mom ran over a cat once... we saw it run under the car and then.. Thump Thump!!! We looked back and it was flopping around on the road like a fish. I was young, so it was pretty exciting. :bigpimp:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

All these cat stories are validating my decision to always keep my cats indoors.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WTF is a "land crab?" *


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Although I've hit a few squirrel in the past (they are ALL over the place in FAll, in my neck of the woods, I'd say the worst thing that's effected me that I hit was a dry cleaning bag. That freaking thing melted to the entire length of the exhaust system, and the remainder wrapped around the drive shaft. When I sold that car, it still smelled of that bag, 2 years later.

On a related note, a car in front of me ran over an expelled 18 wheller leaf spring once, and flipped it up enough that it shish-kebabbed one of the nostrils on my old e30, going cleanly through the radiator, shattering the fan and intake manifold. Had the intake manifold not stopped the thing (or the firewall), I would have worn that leaf spring through me.:yikes: It was about 20 lbs of 3/4" spring steel, 2 feet long.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

When we lived in Wisconsin, there was a pond by our house and every few years there would be a mass migration of thousands of salamanders. Nothing you could do about it except run over the little bastards... very messy. We also had the same thing happen every few years with June bugs... not as gross as the salamanders though. :yikes:


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

My brother ran over a rodent (groundhog) it was dead in the middle of the lane. He straddled the thing so the wheel wouldn't hit it.
I'm sure you've all seen them - dead on their back with their feet sticking straight up.... well he goes over this thing, it grabs the emergency brake cable, and holds on.... he (unknowingly) keeps going about 55 towards home.

WHat the hell is that smell????? Seems as though its started to burn up under the car... We pull into driveway, sure enough theres that thing under the car. Backing up, pulling forward would not get that thing from under the car. He had to drive to the end of our street (boat launch, big parking lot) with a shovel and poke the thing away from underneath the car.

Quite disgusting, but quite funny thinking back about it...

Vic


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

I once hit a dog...

I was in college, driving back down to school after a weekend home. I was on the interstate going about 65 in my '65 Landcrusier (very low geared with only a "3 on the tree" manual -- top speed was about 75-80, but only when drafting behind a semi, but it did have an I-6). Suddenly I see a dog start to run across the road from my right. I was in the right lane and just hoped I wouldn't hit it... Then -- bump bump -- I hit it dead on with my left wheels. Didn't notice any movement in my rear-view mirror. At least death was instantaneous...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I've hit a rabbit once with my old car. It was night and I was on my street heading home (which is in a wooded section) when something darted from the grass on the right side of the car. I had no time to react. This rabbit hit my cars wheel dead on and I was traveling at least 50. The poor rabbit didn't know what hit him and was killed on impact. I had to clean my car pretty well after that since the rabbit completely came apart under my car.

My friend didn't hit this but it got trapped under his truck tire somehow when he parked. :eeps: We didn't realize it was there until about 1.5 hours later. Luckily the gopher was not hurt, just really pissed.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WTF is a "land crab?" *












Ugly mofo ain't he?

hehe, they're these huge (up to 6" wide + leg length) crabs that cross over A1A down in Florida every full moon or so. They're always getting run over. By simply driving from Vero Beach -> Melbourne Beach you can rest assured you will kill at least 20+.

rwebbe ought to know about these things. 

Also Plaz I feel the same way about my cats after reading these stories.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> My friend didn't hit this but it got trapped under his truck tire somehow when he parked. :eeps: We didn't realize it was there until about 1.5 hours later. Luckily the gopher was not hurt, just really pissed. *


lol, he does look pissed as hell. Was the tire just on his fur or something?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Wah said:


> *I ran over a baby squirrel... felt bad, but too small to make much of a mess.
> 
> My friend's mom ran over a cat once... we saw it run under the car and then.. Thump Thump!!! We looked back and it was flopping around on the road like a fish. I was young, so it was pretty exciting. :bigpimp: *


eek, did she not turn around to make sure the thing was dead??


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

That gopher pic is too funny.

I hit a cat once. It ran out from between two parked cars directly in front of me. All I saw was a blur of a cat and then heard a loud thunk. 

More exciting was the time when I was riding in a car with my friend. He hit a large dog that was literally flying through the air upside down after having been hit by the car in front of him. :yikes: Look out...flying Collie! :yikes:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

Ack said:


> *I've hit a rabbit once with my old car. It was night and I was on my street heading home (which is in a wooded section) when something darted from the grass on the right side of the car. I had no time to react. This rabbit hit my cars wheel dead on and I was traveling at least 50. The poor rabbit didn't know what hit him and was killed on impact. I had to clean my car pretty well after that since the rabbit completely came apart under my car.
> 
> My friend didn't hit this but it got trapped under his truck tire somehow when he parked. :eeps: We didn't realize it was there until about 1.5 hours later. Luckily the gopher was not hurt, just really pissed. *


that remind me a story about a rabbit on the road.
my brother was driving and saw a rabbit that was just standing there. he hits the brakes. he's honking and flashing his high beams. nothing..the rabbit just sits there on the road. my head is out the window and i am screamin at it. 
so finally we get out the car and scoot it along. now its on the other oncoming lane moving slowing. we get in the car as another car was coming the other way. and of course the other car runs it over. what a silly rabbit. got killed instantly from the other car:dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *lol, he does look pissed as hell. Was the tire just on his fur or something? *


I think it was on his fur and partly on his leg. After my friend backed up the truck, the gopher kind of hissed at us. It was like he was saying "hey schmucks, I was stuck under here forever. Next time do me a favor and check out the tires before going on a 1.5 hour bike ride "

Stupid gopher. :slap:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

A friend of mine actually hit a person who tried to commit suicide on the freeway. The guy basically parked the car on the emergency lane and jumped right into traffic. My friend's car was the third car to hit the person as he was "juggled" among cars. She sold the car soon after that.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. Looks prehistoric. Are the shells hard enough to puncture tires when they're shattered?


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

The worst thing I ever ran over was a big plastic bag with my old car. The bag got caught up in the front drive axle and tore up the CV boot.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *yup, in the war between crabs and cars, hundreds of crabs are lost each year, but cars suffer casualties also *


It's true, their claws are what can puncture the tires!  They make the most god awful crunching sound too.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I hit a rabbit when I was 17 yrs old and about 6 months ago I ran over what I think was a cat . . . it was dark out and I was with my wife & kids in her Odyssey. All I know is I heard . . .thump,thump . . .my wife & I pretended it was nothing because we didn't want to freak the kids out but it was pretty sad.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

a deer... twice...


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Let's see, things I've hit over the years.

There was some sort of Woodchuck type creature on I-somethingorother in PA. Was doing about 75 when I saw this thing waddle out into the road. Was going to change lanes to avoid it, but had someone to my immediate right. Then thought to hit the brakes and pull in behind him, but someone was right on my ass. Well, I figured it take the critter right down the middle, and maybe he would clear. Nope. Heard a solid thunk as he hit the front crossmember. Too bad.

The next victim was a pidgen that for some god unknown reason decided to land in the middle of the Northern State Parkway on Long Island. He tried to take off, but didn't get enough altitude to clear the bumper. He went in a big cloud of feathers.

Then, I managed to hit my roommate's cat. My roommate and his girlfriend were in the car at the time. We saw the cat wondering around the car, but figured it would have enough sense to get out of the way when the car started moving. It didn't. We saw it flopping around behind the car, and took it to the vet. The vet said to basically keep it caged up and quite for a month or too, and it came back as good as new.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

We had a guy commit suicide by jumping in front of a car behind our high school. Seems his beliefs directed him to jump in front of a moving car (or truck or whatever) in order to scare the spirits away from haunting his family. He did, and ended up about 30 feet behind the car after two or three sommersaults. The girl who hit him (from another school) was going about 50 in this 30mph zone and was tried and convicted on vehicular manslaughter. As if she didnt have enough to deal with.

The really weird thing was that our school decided to adopt his three kids and wife- raising money, clothes, and offering free tuition for the children's (private) education. 

I think the guy's plan worked.


----------



## heymohn (Jan 7, 2003)

Galun said:


> *A friend of mine actually hit a person who tried to commit suicide on the freeway. The guy basically parked the car on the emergency lane and jumped right into traffic. My friend's car was the third car to hit the person as he was "juggled" among cars. She sold the car soon after that. *


Is this the incident that happened on HWY4?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

heymohn said:


> *Is this the incident that happened on HWY4? *


Northbound 280, right around where Skyline merges back onto N280. It's close to the exits to the new Century Theaters in Daly City. It was quite a long time ago that this happened.


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

this pic i did last month


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

KEVlN said:


> *this pic i did last month *


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

KEVlN said:


> *this pic i did last month *


I wonder if that's fit to be eaten?

:dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Yikes. Looks prehistoric. Are the shells hard enough to puncture tires when they're shattered? *


Yes, happened to my brother in law about 5 years ago.


----------

